# Lange Wartezeiten bei Textobjekten mit mehreren Schatten und Stilen



## josDesign (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo ich verwende hauptsächlich mein Notebook für die Bearbeitung von Grafiken da ich es in meinem Büro (im Keller) nicht sonderlich aushalte. Sitz mehr im Freien...

Nun habe ich seitdem aber das Problem das wenn ich Illu CS2 komplexe Illustrationen entwerfe immer weider sobald ich etwas transformiere, oder verschiebe auf was mehrere Effekte wirken immer so lange Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen muss!

Ich habe auch bereits versucht nur die PFADANSICHT zu aktivieren, aber da berechnet Illu genauso alles neu.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Einstellung bei der man die Quali runterschrauben kann?

Liebe Grüße
jos


----------



## Al Tutori (24. Juli 2005)

Hi,

arbeite mit Illu 10, nur eine Vermutung: Eine Schnellansicht wie DTP-Programmen, wo Grafiken komprimiert (also z.B. pixelorientierte Vorschaubilder erzeugt) werden, kenne ich nicht, und macht ja wenig Sinn, der Witz an Illu ist ja, dass sie berechnet werden. Und wo Pfade sind wird gearbeitet... Das die Funktion magnetische Hilfslinien Zeit frisst, ist Dir bekannt, oder? Schlecht sind auch manchmal ausgeblendete Ebenen mit hohem Pfadanteil. Ansonsten bleibt meines Wissens nur virtueller Speicher unter Voreinstellungen überprüfen, genug freier Speicher auf Festplatte, Zuweisung komplizierter Effekte am Ende, teilweises Auslagern von Ebenen auf zweites Arbeitsdokument etc., oder - haha - neue Hardware... 

Gruesse,
Al

aber wie gesagt: nur Vermutung...


----------



## josDesign (24. Juli 2005)

Danke erstmal!

Ich habe nun erstmal den virtuellen Speicher besser verteilt in den Einstellungen.

Neue Hardware denke ich will ich nicht. Ich arbeite am Notebook mit einem Centrino 2 GHz, 2GB Arbeitsspeicher und einer externen. HD als Zwischenspeicher.

Meine Workstation zuhause ist 4 Tage alt. Auf der gibts eh keine Probleme...
 aber ich arbeite eben gerne auf den Notebook, nicht?

Trotzdem danke. Das mit dem ausweichen auf ein anderes Dokument ist glaub ich die bessere Lösung!

Dankesehr!


----------

